# fry



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

*additions*

one of the fry from twoheadedfish


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow, i had no idea they looked like that. have they coloured up over the last week or am i just really unobservant?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's great the detail a macro lens gets.  

they may have darken a little bit too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and a CAE from JamesG


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ekabooo!!!!!! baby fishy wooo! love it. Love it!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

another one


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice photo. What camera ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Olympus E300 body with a Tamrom 90mm with a Nikon mount and Oly adapter.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics. I loved my E300 but it's been sitting unused in my camera bag with the E1 ever since I got my E3.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

..........

I shoulda stuck with Nikon. All the rest of my gear is.


I might help keep your E1 from drying out.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and another...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

there's four more of those guys left if you're interested, Sunstar


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love one but... my platy population is growing. I'm trying to find homes for those. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, it's tricky to catch a good pic of em in their 20G.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some more...




































still only about 3/4", but growing nicely. They look happy.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

they look amazing! i'm glad they found a good home.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, there's details I can't see with my naked eye that comes out in the shots. I love the colouration.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they are fantastic. THF are you expecting more babies in the future?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

unfortunately, yes  The platy's love life is a vivacious thing. i'm rather jealous.

just this morning I spotted several fry in my community tank. it's much more heavily planted now so fishing them out will be difficult. we'll just have to hope they make it.

.edit: i have no idea what vivacious means....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Viva is root for life. thats where you get Vivisection, vivaraium etc. 

So vivacious means lively, full of life, Active.... So, yeah it fits perfectly well.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice! you'd think i could put that english degree to better use.....

thread hijack over. i require more stunning photography.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

also...long-lived, vigorous, high-spirited,


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> Yeah, there's details I can't see with my naked eye that comes out in the shots. I love the colouration.


Tiny little replicas of the adult fish, the macro really makes it hard to tell the scale of what we're seeing. They are excellent pics - you can see each individual chromatophore.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

for scale, they are only about 3/4"


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how about another shot or 2...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

a few more...

All Eyes...









Looks almost like a painting...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

growing nicely


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ekabooo baby fishes! They are so beautiful! Your Photography is top knotch, you know that? Just amazing.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, I try. Combining 2 of my passions....now if I could figure out how to do these 2 with a third....


----------

